# Keeping Those Nice Acrylic Tumblers Looking Nice



## susan/vt (May 16, 2010)

I just wanted to share my one tip. We purchased some nice acrylic or some kind of plastic drinking glass. They really look like glass and are just great. Problem was, by the time we got somewhere they had banged around in the cupboard so much that they were marking each other up. I know, it's not a big deal really but I wanted nice. So I found the perfect way to keep them separate and also to keep them in place.

I purchased those plastic sock drawer dividers at Bed Bath and Beyond. You just put them together and they make a diamond shaped cubby that perfectly fit each glass. No moving and no scratching.

susan/vt


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Great idea! Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Mine now have that "smoked glass" look. Turns out you should NOT use one of those sponges-on-one-side-scrubby-on the other to clean them. Scratched the heck out of em!

O well, live and learn, LOL!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I have two young sons so I don't try to keep anything nice looking anymore.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

I'll have to get one of those, right now I wrap them in the no-slip stuff that I put between the plates.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

thefulminator said:


> I have two young sons so I don't try to keep anything nice looking anymore.


Ditto. w/ 4 children, I'm hoping to have nice looking things in my *house* again someday.


----------



## Campingmamaof2 (Jul 2, 2010)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> I have two young sons so I don't try to keep anything nice looking anymore.


Ditto. w/ 4 children, I'm hoping to have nice looking things in my *house* again someday.
[/quote]

OMG amazing isn't it? I have 2 young ones and they are like little tornados. Fly through lightning fast, and devastation in their wake.


----------

